# FileTrip User Name Change



## .Chris (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey could an admin change my name on FileTrip? My current user name is "DaDownloadMan" and I would like to change to to "RoboticBuddy". 

Thanks on advance.


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2010)

done, but I dont know if this will change the name on the files...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> done, but I dont know if this will change the name on the files...


Sorry about the late reply, but it the name doesnt change on the files i have already posted. no biggie though. 

Anyways, thanks Costello!


----------

